# -----------------please read before requesting malware removal help--------------



## johnb35

As the old sticky was getting outdated and new software created to get rid of today's adware/malware, I'm creating a new thread for users to read and follow the directions hoping to reduce the amount of posts required to solve their malware issues.

The most common malware issues can be taken care of just by running a few simple programs and it would help to run them in order.

1.  AdwCleaner
2.  Junkware Removal tool
3.  Malwarebytes

I will post specific instructions for each program later in this post.

For the more tougher malware issues, such as mbr/bootkit infections and browser redirect infections we must use stronger programs.

1.  TDSSkiller
2.  ASWmbr
3.  Combofix - *NOTE: Should only be ran when told to do so by a Moderator*.



So if you come here looking for help to remove malware on your system, we would appreciate it if you would go ahead and follow steps 1-4 outlined below and we will determine if any more scans are needed to get you cleaned up.

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.


2.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.

3.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.

So in your original thread asking for help, please give us a short description of what the problem is and then post the logs from the following 3 programs.

1.  Adwcleaner
2.  Malwarebytes
3.  OTL


----------

